# جروب منتديات الكنيسه علي الفيس بوك  رجاء الدخول



## GAD FOR JESUS (18 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمه في اسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح  .مرحب بكم في جروب منتديات الكنيسه علي 

الفيس بوك .كل من يحب الاشتراك في الجروب لكي نجعلها اكبر جروب علي الفيس بوك .رجاء  

الدخول 

واعطاء وتبادل الافكار .وامل في السيد المسيح يكون هذا الجروب سبب بركه لكثير من الناس وانا 

محتاج دعم كل شخص عضو في منتديات الكنيسه  رجاء الاشتراك .وضع الافكار لتوسيع الجروب 

.وضع كل شي عليه .




                                            سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكم 

                                                                                                   GAD FOR JESUS    


:download:



http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?oid=51490573357&view=user#
/group.php?gid=51490573357


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2009)

gad for jesus
شكرااااا ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_مشكووووووووووووووور​_


----------

